# Can MyLink be added?



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I would like to know the same. My guess is that with my 11 cruze would be no, as the radio also has more functions than just a radio. But it would be a massive awesome upgrade. Very strange how the my link system found in lowly chevy's cars out performs it cadillac's brand new CUE system.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze with the Pioneer system, but no MyLink. I would like to add the MyLink system as well.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Devildog8791 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze with the Pioneer system, but no MyLink. I would like to add the MyLink system as well.


That's because myLink wasn't offered in 2012. Wasn't even an option. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

lostjuan said:


> I would like to know the same. My guess is that with my 11 cruze would be no, as the radio also has more functions than just a radio. But it would be a massive awesome upgrade. Very strange how the my link system found in lowly chevy's cars out performs it cadillac's brand new CUE system.


What do you mean by MyLink out performs Cadillac's CUE system?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

This question has been answered many times on these forums. Someone from the Camaro5 forums is working on installing MyLink to a Camaro. Unfortunately the radios other than MyLink are different, so you cannot update the software. I believe there are four different radios. See below.

Adding Mylink to older gen5 camaro's - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com
I want a new Radio - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

bojangles said:


> This question has been answered many times on these forums. Someone from the Camaro5 forums is working on installing MyLink to a Camaro. Unfortunately the radios other than MyLink are different, so you cannot update the software. I believe there are four different radios. See below.
> 
> Adding Mylink to older gen5 camaro's - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com
> I want a new Radio - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com



I wanted to add it to my 2013, called the dealer and they told me no. The cars with MyLink have a different wiring design built in and it would be a massive undertaking to change it! Cost to much to be worth it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> I wanted to add it to my 2013, called the dealer and they told me no. The cars with MyLink have a different wiring design built in and it would be a massive undertaking to change it! Cost to much to be worth it.


Chevy... always making things more complicated.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> That's because myLink wasn't offered in 2012. Wasn't even an option.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Well, doesn't that suck. I guess I'll just do like I told the salesman and put my Samsung Galaxy Note II in front of the radio if I feel like I need a touchscreen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tablets work nice too . Mine loves to float and say hello to all of the new some ones and it has a capacitive screen IT also gives me great MAPS of the entire world . IT floats real good to the DEPLOYANT that I Fabricated Last year , IT even can speak in different languages for me when I need to translate to the urban Newbians . Next door.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like the guys over on the Camaro 5 forum got a MyLink to work in a 2010 Camaro. The cost is kind of high though for all the extra equipment.


----------

